

Ask YC: Which IRC Channels Do You Frequent? - schindyguy

After discovering #startups on freenode for the first time today, I want to make sure I dont miss out on anything else.
======
und3f
I am on channels dedicated to projects i am using: #Node.js @ irc.freenode.org
#gentoo @ irc.freenode.org (also #gentoo-ru) #perl @ irc.perl.org #ru.pm @
irc.perl.org (russian perl community) #anime @ irc.freenode.org (just old love
:3)

------
ablestmage
#stage48 on IRChighway (using mIRC 4.72 which was a transitional version that
includes colors but still operates under the old/original scripting style)

------
GeneralMaximus
#hackers-india (OFTC), #lisp (FreeNode), #haiku (FreeNode).

I mostly talk in #hackers-india.

------
swah
#clay and #concatenative, but I don't understand most things guys are saying
there. Yet.

------
SideSwipe
#Reddit , #Mediawiki

------
alnayyir
To be clear, #startups is a hive of scum and villainy, but still entertaining.

